# 29 Gallon



## TangLover (Sep 26, 2011)

I bought a 29 gallon off Clown lover and I am starting a community tank.
It currently houses zebra danios, pleco and a angel I bought at the auction yesterday. This is my first tank and I am only 12 years old am learning about this great hobby.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Pretty angel!


----------



## TangLover (Sep 26, 2011)

Got him for 2 dollars


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

*tank*

very cool, i was a lil bit younger than you when i got in the hobby and am still in it 15 years later......i like your tank, try posting a few more pics


----------



## TangLover (Sep 26, 2011)

k thanks! more pic on the way


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Nice angel! waiting to see your pictures. Great deal on the new angel.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome to BCA!

(Good score on that Angel. Post some more pics for us.)

Cheers,
Chris


----------

